# rsync bug



## Oko (Oct 11, 2014)

I just would like to leave the trace because I wasted 2 hours to find the problem. If you are using FreeBSD package rsync 3.1.1 be aware that is suffers from the bug which causes rsync to die when it talks to 3.1.0. I found it hard way by trying to backup my OpenBSD 5.5 svn hub to FreeBSD 10.0 server. The solution is not to use -z option. 
By the way I am using rsnapshot to pull backups to FreeBSD server.


----------

